# How long was your first labour?



## shortie1990

When do you class your self as in established labour? When I hardily I were 3cm at 13.00, but went having regular contractions and I just looked at my birth story I'd put on here, and in my notes the midwife wrote this

start of labour 22.45 
1st stage duration 23mins
2nd stage duration 33 mins
3rd stage 9 mins


So she's telling me my first labour was technically 1 hour and 5 minutes long???? :s


----------



## sweetcheeks78

I haven't seen my midwife notes, so I don't know what they'd call it. All I know is I ws in ever-increasing pain from 4am until 22.55 that night when he was born, lol!


----------



## lynnikins

my first labour is recorded as 13 hours thats from the time i checked into the hospital till he was born but i was 4 cm when i checked in lol id been in labour for 45 hours already at that point lol regular strong contractions the whole time.
ds2 i was in early labour when i was induced according to the monitors but my labour is recorded at 5 hrs 35 min, when really it was just under 8 hours from the induction start


----------



## Lawhra

My first labour was put down as 7hrs 7mins. Don't know total for that one. Second is down as 48mins established, 1hr 5mins total. I think they class established as when you're 4cm and pain level has upped.


----------



## Eternal

Well from first regular pains (i was having pains for over a week) of being around every 5 minutes lasting a minute each it was 15 minutes shy of 24 hours. 

But from when i was 4cms, prob just over 12 hours. 

But my son was blocking the birth cannal with his arms who i wasnt dilating as i should.


----------



## tristansmum

well i was induced but from regular contractions which were every 10 minutes it was about 12am sunday. i had waters broken and 3cm at 5am sunday (there was a bedshortage so i had to wait ages). started pushing around 4pm i think. he didn't progress down and after attempted forcepts he was eventually born at 18.56 sunday via emcs. i have never seen my notes. i would be interested cause i actually can't remember much apart from the time of waters breaking and him being born..... G&A sent me well out of it!


----------



## we can't wait

I didn't have a midwife, so I'm not sure exactly what the stage times are... At a little after 3am I was pronounced in labor at 3cm dilated, and 6:34am my baby was born.

So I guess I was in labor for just about 3.5 hours. Really not too bad, I'd say. :thumbup:


----------



## dan-o

My birth notes didnt say how long & my established labour was very fast & furious so I'm not 100% sure of the exact times.

All I know is I was definitely only 3cm at when examined at 11am, but well effaced (they didnt think I was in labour then, but I knew I was).
I was 5cm sometime after 2pm, when I went down to delivery suite (needed G&A by then). Fully dilated with ant rim about 3-3.30pm. (very intense by this point!)
Started pushing at 3.40pm, baby delivered 3.47pm. 
Midwife on delivery said it was her fastest yet, especially considering baby was OP, lol :flower:


----------



## kmumtobe

Started contracting 40 secs every 3 at 5pm, lo was born 20:20 next day so 28 hours, was pushing for 5 hours with him stuck before they could get a space in theatre for me so should of been sooner!


----------



## erinmt

I was pronounced in labor with my first around 6:00pm, and I gave birth to my son about 5 hours later.


----------



## teal

From start to finish my labour was 6.5 hours xx


----------



## LouLou78

Long latent phase which started 8pm on a Monday till Wed afternoon. When I was in established labour though 4hrs later she was born, just past midnight into the Thursday. 

:)


----------



## cherryglitter

27 hours!! ouch!


----------



## Nimbus

in total we were in labour for 12 hours, from first signs... technically, i'm unsure!


----------



## ale

almsot 10 hrs and i went when i was 37 weeks and 6 days


----------



## x__amour

32 hours until my EMCS. :flow:


----------



## Radiance

They had to induce me - started my contractions and broke my water

Labor all together was 3 1/2 hours :)


----------



## quaizer

First labour - 44 hours in total, although 41 hours of it was slow labour 

Second labour - Induced labour, 6 hours in total

Third labour - Induced labour, difficult labour and it kept stopping, 10 hours in total x


----------



## rwhite

I was in active labour for about 8 hours. From start to finish (first contraction to placenta being birthed) was about 12 1/2 hours xx


----------



## Babynumber1

9 hours with 1st at 37+3 weeks this time im nearly at my due date and nothing as yet.xx


----------



## kelly2903

i started at 1am ish and i was 5cm at 4am or around that so about 17/18hours it starts from 3cm that is established labour i think xx


----------



## nov_mum

2.75hrs for my first and 1.5 for my second


----------



## babyhopesxx

Waters broke at 2.30am, my son was born at 2.55pm - so just shy of 12.5 hours :flower:


----------



## hellypops

12 hours established with ds and dd,pushed for 2hrs with both too....i'm hoping my next labour is a bit shorter!


----------



## babyd0310

I was having contractions on and off for 4 days..but finally went into full labour at 10pm the sunday night and had DD at 14.08 the next afternoon, so 16 hours! Hoping the next one will be easier!


----------



## meow951

Had contractions 3 minutes apart from the start which was 6am and gave birth at 11:50am so just under 6 hours. I wasn't examined until right at the end due to meconium etc so don't know how dilated i was at the beginning.


----------



## AimeeM

First labour was 18 hours, second was 12. That's from established labour, over 3cms.


----------



## Kess

Just shy of 11 hours.


----------



## snowangel187

I was checked into hospital at 11am to be induced. The monitors said I was having contractions tho I couldn't feel them. I delivered at 8:20pm. So technically 9hrs20mins.


----------



## happygal

i was having mild contractions through the day but i count it from when my water broke and things got painfull lol. my waters went just as the 10 o'clock news was starting on saturday and my son was finally born at 4.42 monday morning x


----------



## Lucy22

About 9 hours :flower:


----------



## aliwnec10

7 hours total from start to finish. however what took the longest was waiting for the epidural to wear off a little before pushing. So if i hadn't gotten the epidural at 8cm's, i think it would have been 5 hours.


----------



## Justagirlxx

18 hours... ugh. was in early labor for about 6 hours, so about 12 hours of active labor.


----------



## bubbles

My first was down as 54hrs! My back waters went on wednesday at 7am I was then induced on the friday at 7am and finally gave birth friday at 1pm -ish and I had contractions every 5mins through out. The hospital failed to notice my son was back to back which is why I didn't progress naturally 

My second was 6hrs 10min. She was very easy although induced again because they were worried about a bleed I had (placenta praevia?)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

7 hours for my first


----------



## ohbananas

I was in early labor (0-4 cm) for 48 hours, lol, then active labor (4 -10cm) for 6 hours.


----------



## Miss Wright

From first contraction to birth - 44 1/2 hours but from official established labour, about 14 hours :thumbup:


----------



## emzky90

4 hours 24mins altogether the24mins were pushing- that wswith induction at 41weeks


----------



## mummykcc

In total 4 1/2 hours, not sure how long they class as active labour...i got up just before midnight to go to the loo-saw that i had lost my plug then my waters went straight away. I was told to go to hospital-everything happened very quickly. I gave birth at 4:27am.


----------



## xxEMZxx

From first contraction 12 hours (waters broke about an hour and half before that), they let me stay in hospital from 3cm so my hospital notes say 8 hour labour but from being 4cm and actually in active labour 4 hours.


----------



## Emerald

From the start of my labour to the end it was 10hrs 58 mins as they dont count early labour x

I went to hospital about 4am and my LO was born just before 10am .. but I was in pain the whole day before :( 
xx


----------



## HungryHippo

My water broke at 3 am and I was zero dilated. 15 hours later I delivered my baby girl. I was given pitocin at 5 am and an epidural at 6 am. I slept until 2pm when I was woken up to inform me I was fully dilated and to start pushing. I pushed for 3 separate stages of 30-45 minutes and she arrived at 5:55 pm on July 26th.


----------



## krys

I haven't seen my birth notes, but it was almost exactly 12 hours from the time my water broke until the time I gave birth. I wasn't contracting when my water broke either, I was actually on a monitor minutes before and nothing. Ohhh and I pushed for 1 hr and 45 min.


----------



## madasa

I haven't seen my notes, but they it was about 16 hours from water breaking to baby being born. Ctx started very soon after water going, and became quite strong very quickly. 

In contrast, my second baby, the labour was about the same length, but I was very comfortable for nearly all of it, it was only tha last couple of hours that were more intense.


----------



## Themups

my labour was 13hrs ( as the MW kept telling me i had tightenings not contractiosn :/ ) waters went at 7pm thurs had Lilly 8.34am Friday...13hrs labour 10 mins delivery :)

but then id had fake contractions - quite strong ones since the monday previous....never did get my water birth :(:(


----------



## Blah11

My waters broke just after midnight but I had no contractions until I got to the hospital at about 1.30am. Examined at about 3am and was 2-3cm. She was born at 3.17 after 27 minutes of pushing so established active labour of around 12 hours.


----------



## rtracey80

from the start of my pains to the time alex was born is 13 hours. i was 5 cm dilated at 1pm and alex was born at 7:20pm


----------



## Brookey

my first contraction started at 2am on Tuesday morning, i started pushing at 8am and my son was born at 11:01am.x


----------



## amerikiwi

12 hours from first niggles to having my DD on my chest. 8 hours officially but they only counted from when I checked into hospital (which was at 6cm).


----------



## Sooz

Established labour was 6 hours, I believe I was pushing for around 1.5 hours, my waters went 28 minutes before Paige was born and third stage was 10 minutes. :flower:


----------



## Clareabell

My waters broke at 8am in the morning contractions started about an hour later. Went to hospital at 1pm and was 5cm dilated labour went on and on for 17.5 hours before N was airlifter through the sun roof!!


----------



## MrsVenn

Waters broke at 1:30am in hospital, contractions started 10mins later. 7cm at 12noon, started pushing at 3pm and delivered at 5:12pm. 15 1/2 hoursish.


----------



## zolly786

i'd been sitting at 3cm dilated for about 10 days...
first contraction, 4:10am
fully dilated 5:35am.
started pushing 5:45am.
baby born 6:24am.


----------



## Josefin

For me it started with regular contractions and 24 hours and 10 minutes later the baby was out:) Pushing for 46 minutes.


----------



## minime11

I was 3cm at 5am (and was sent home) my ds was delivered by paramedics at 8.35am the very same morning on my brand new king size bed lol!


----------



## minime11

^^^^may have been due to the raspberry leaf tea!!!!^^^^


----------



## Courtcourt

My active labor was only about 7 hours (epidural hours, so it didn't seem long at all) then I only pushed for 10 minutes, and that includes the time the nurse ran to get the Dr. Before pushing began, she had me do a practice set of 3 pushes, I did most of the work apparently because she said "omg no more pushing, im going to get the dr!"

Then I did 2 sets of 3 pushes and Cadence was out!


----------



## Frooty

Waters broke at home on a Wednesday got no contractions went into hospital to be induced on Thurs started having small contractions 2 hours after then intense ones early hours friday morning 30 mins pushing time. so active later labour was only about an hour and a half..


----------



## Whatme

They started mine from when I actually went down to the delivery suite, was induced on the ward with pessarys, they timed actual labour as 7hours, was contracting for hours before this??


----------



## Bocket

Established labour- 3hrs 20.

Had a show Saturday morning about 6.30, first contraction was at 5pm that day (but didn't hurt), the slowlybuilt up from there- finally had her a 2216 on the Sunday x


----------



## xdaniellexpx

5hrs 17 mins. izzy was back to back and head tilted back. i gave birth with no help just g+a and 1 shot of pethedine


----------



## bnt2010

I had pains off and on all day and then around 10 p.m. they started to get really bad. I just thought baby was laying strangely and pressing against my bladder/pelvis as it seemed to only hurt when I felt her move. Then at about 3:30 a.m. I couldn't stand it anymore and we went to the hospital. Checked in at 4 a.m., did a quick check and said I was 7-8 cm. Was 10 cm at 5 a.m. and started pushing. At 11 a.m. still pushing and the doctor said c-section. She was born at 11:23 a.m. So roughly 12 hours of "real" labor total I'd say.


----------



## babyscanart

3.5 hours, had G&A after being induced with a pessary once. It just triggered everything and DD flew out lol x


----------



## minime11

Mine was about 3 hours from being 4cm lol (thanks rlt)


----------



## sequeena

Latent phase: 3 days
Established labour: 3 hours 2 minutes
Pushing: 57 minutes
Delivery of placenta: 38 minutes

:flower:


----------



## kim051

no idea about phases as haven't seen notes, wouldn't be very helpfull anyways. they didn't bother checking how dilated I was until the new midwife came at 8:30 am and found out I was already 6cm dilated! :dohh: could have been in the pool a whole centimeter before.....

waters broke at 2am, contractions were regular around 3am, started pushing around 11:30am and benjamin was born at 12:10 so I say aound 9 hours for the whole thing....pretty quick for a 8.8 baby!


----------

